# MP3 CD played in 2002 E39...



## One28i (Mar 9, 2006)

Weirdest thing happened yesterday. I put a data MP3 CD in my car's business CD player and it actually played the songs on the CD. Now when I got the car back in 2006, I know I tried to play a data MP3 CD, and it gave an error. I did have the head unit repaired under warranty last year for poor radio reception, did they put a new head unit it? I also have a Alpine MP3 CD changer in the trunk, but that was the only play in my car that can play data MP3 CDs.

Can anyone else play MP3 CD with their head unit on a E39? if so what year is you car cause I always wanted to add the Aux input to the head unit, and cause my car was 06-2002 build, I was told my car had to have a 09-2002 build data to add the Aux input wire.

Hope someone has insight to this new feature I just found in my car.

Regards


----------

